# First Wedding | Blog Post | Improvements



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

Slowly making improvements and fixes to the site.  Added the newest blog post of the wedding. Trying to figure out if I can make each blog post an openable link and not all listed out like they are currently.. 

Thoughts?

Blog — Red Skies Photography

Cheers!
Jake

P.S., comments and critiques always welcome on the images. I still have A LOT to learn.


----------



## MOREGONE (Oct 8, 2014)

I like your work!I like the contrast slider a little more than you but like your style and look overall.

I think the blog post could benefit from some photo grids with multiple images combined into a single layout similar to an album spread. It would give a more uniform look from image and cut down on the overall length of the blog entry. 

Nice work!


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> I like your work!I like the contrast slider a little more than you but like your style and look overall.
> 
> I think the blog post could benefit from some photo grids with multiple images combined into a single layout similar to an album spread. It would give a more uniform look from image and cut down on the overall length of the blog entry.
> 
> Nice work!




Yeah.  It seems long.  Not like too many images, just a lot of scrolling. So I have to see if I can find a simple/easy way to make album spreads.  And thank you for the kind words! The "lack of contrast" is more of a processing technique I wanted to try on this set and the bride ended up loving it so I just ran with it. If you look at my landscapes and other work you can see that it's not necessarily characteristic of my style. 

Cheers!
Jake


----------



## tirediron (Oct 8, 2014)

The 'site seems a bit slow (I'm guessing it's running on Wordpress?), but I like the look and layout.  Simple, clean, and easy to navigate.  You have to get a new picture for your 'about' page.  A white t-shirt?  Really?  I look at that and assume that's how you're going to show up at my event if I book you.  I like the way you've credited the other professionals for the wedding, are they doing the same for you?  Why not have a reciprocal link program, so that I can go directly to their 'site from yours?  Good for SEO and marketing IF they reciprocate.  

I do NOT like how your blog post displays.  I had to look twice to see that there were images below when the page opened.  You've got not accompanying text, so why not go with a gallery to display the images and structure the page so that when it opens, it's immediately obvious that there are lots of images to look at.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

tirediron said:


> The 'site seems a bit slow (I'm guessing it's running on Wordpress?), but I like the look and layout.  Simple, clean, and easy to navigate.  You have to get a new picture for your 'about' page.  A white t-shirt?  Really?  I look at that and assume that's how you're going to show up at my event if I book you.  I like the way you've credited the other professionals for the wedding, are they doing the same for you?  Why not have a reciprocal link program, so that I can go directly to their 'site from yours?  Good for SEO and marketing IF they reciprocate.
> 
> I do NOT like how your blog post displays.  I had to look twice to see that there were images below when the page opened.  You've got not accompanying text, so why not go with a gallery to display the images and structure the page so that when it opens, it's immediately obvious that there are lots of images to look at.




I agree john. The "layout" of the posts definitely needs work.  This is only my second day as a blogger/blog-poster, so I'm still really really new.  Trying to work it all out, and currently have a ticket into squarespace to try and fix exactly what you mentioned.  The "about" photo is the best I have for now until I can take a proper/professional headshot.  All a work in progress, I know.  Thanks for your input! I'll post again once I get some more work done on the blog. 

Jake


----------



## feg94 (Oct 8, 2014)

Really like your shots, Jake (especially the mom and son one -- super cute)...I agree that it's a little obnoxious as a viewer to have to scroll so much. Besides that, everything looks good to me.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 8, 2014)

feg94 said:


> Really like your shots, Jake (especially the mom and son one -- super cute)...I agree that it's a little obnoxious as a viewer to have to scroll so much. Besides that, everything looks good to me.



Thanks!  Yeah... I'll keep at it!


----------



## Rosy (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Slowly making improvements and fixes to the site.  Added the newest blog post of the wedding. Trying to figure out if I can make each blog post an openable link and not all listed out like they are currently..
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## MichaelHenson (Oct 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Slowly making improvements and fixes to the site.  Added the newest blog post of the wedding. Trying to figure out if I can make each blog post an openable link and not all listed out like they are currently..
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...




Hey there! Me again...I'm working with Squarespace for my site (not promoting it yet at all due to lack of a variety of subjects and it's still a work in progress...but I guess I give all my pals at TPF a sneak peek)...Check out my "The Sessions Blog" section and see if that's kind of what you are looking for? If it is, then I'll take the time to explain it...If it's not, then I won't. 

Henson Creative Photography


----------

